# sternoclavicular osteoarthritis



## JJOHN0312 (Sep 8, 2016)

How would you code in ICD 10 sternoclavicular osteoarthritis? Documentation does not reflect primary, secondary, etc. 

Thank you!

Josie


----------



## Palmtoptiger (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi, 

I would code that as M19.019 Primary Osteoarthritis, unspecified shoulder. 

Using ICD 10 CM book, i searched Osteoarthritis > Shoulder > directs me to M19.01- (Primary Osteoarthritis of other joints) > then chose shoulder M19.019.

When I used 3M, it also directs me to M19.019 when i chose unspecified type and laterality of OA.


----------

